# New poster, long time lurker



## T.Andre

Good morning my name is T Andre , I am new poster long time lurker..I have a tendency to read and no comment. Married 16yrs, clergy, NJ .
My heart aches for the many marriages I see failing in the "new norm" . The stresses on the families around me are crazy, the stress on couples are even more. 
Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Good morning and welcome. I think there have always been stresses on families, but just different ones at different times, and remember on a forum like this you will get mainly people with serious issues and not those who have had one long happy marriage. I know many of them.


----------



## T.Andre

Diana7 said:


> Good morning and welcome. I think there have always been stresses on families, but just different ones at different times, and remember on a forum like this you will get mainly people with serious issues and not those who have had one long happy marriage. I know many of them.


Yes, I am aware of that but many times folk who I deal with , don't even ask of insight in a forum like this. So I am encouraged when I see interactions on here many times. Not just this forum but others online as well. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailhead

The new norm will not last forever. He must increase while we decrease.


----------

